# New website design feedback



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everybody, I just changed my website design and was hopping for some constructive feedback from the community.

Thanks.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

This is pretty good looking site! But you need to concentrate on colors of this site !


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

printingray said:


> This is pretty good looking site! But you need to concentrate on colors of this site !


Thanks, what do you mean by colors?


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Love your site and love your designs. Is this a BigCartel site? If so you did a good job with it. To bad the "God is an artist" is sold out. I just might have to make one of those myself. 

I'm no expert but I think it's great. Nice and clean, information seems very clear. Looks very professional.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

wonubee said:


> Love your site and love your designs. Is this a BigCartel site? If so you did a good job with it. To bad the "God is an artist" is sold out. I just might have to make one of those myself.
> 
> I'm no expert but I think it's great. Nice and clean, information seems very clear. Looks very professional.


Thanks, Yeah it`s a customize Bigcartel store. sorry about the "God is an Artist tee" just sign up for our mailing list, so we can let you know when we reprint it.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Great looking shirts! Website looks clean as well. The store navigation is simple but it doesn't seem very intuitive. This is probably because it's structured slightly different than most websites that we're used to. But it works ok. 

Are the resolution of the photos large? It seems to take a minute to load.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

gruntstyle said:


> The store navigation is simple but it doesn't seem very intuitive. This is probably because it's structured slightly different than most websites that we're used to. But it works ok.
> 
> Are the resolution of the photos large? It seems to take a minute to load.


Thank you, For the navigation I was thinking about adding some navigation links at the bottom of the page too. For the pictures are you referring to the product pictures? if yes I did notice that too and will try to see what I can do about it.

Thanks again.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

tager01 said:


> Thanks, what do you mean by colors?


Hello, mean to say you have black color at your nivigation button change these colors looks awkward. If you want to set site colors regarding logo then choose other areas for that like background, fonts colors etc but not navigation buttons.


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

these look pretty good, only comment would be that they all look like mockups, albeit good ones but i think you should try to get actual product photos and maybe some pics of people wearing the shirts


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

tomagucci said:


> these look pretty good, only comment would be that they all look like mockups, albeit good ones but i think you should try to get actual product photos and maybe some pics of people wearing the shirts


I do have pictures of people wearing the tees, when you click on a product it brings you to the product page where you can click on the picture and see mores pictures or use the arrow at the bottom of the pic to navigate through the pictures. However, at the moment not all the product have actuall people wearing them; I will have a photo-shoot soon for them.

Thank you!


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like what you put together - it looks really pro. The colors are nice, your product photos look great, and the front page is nice and clean and easy to navigate. Nice designs too. 

The one thing I'd really like to see is a stronger design similarity between the blog and the store. If you used the same blue knit header on both I think it would go a long way towards making the blog and store pretty well seamless.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

An ad on the front page said "Free shipping on all your order" instead of orders. Bugged me . 

Really loved some of the designs. Would like to see some shirts that also have something printed on the back or wrap around, but your designs are pretty good on their own. In one picture the model looked pissed lol it was a little weird.

But yeah thumbs up. Awesome site and awesome shirts!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Zenergy said:


> The one thing I'd really like to see is a stronger design similarity between the blog and the store. If you used the same blue knit header on both I think it would go a long way towards making the blog and store pretty well seamless.


Thanks I will work on that!!!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

AnonBri said:


> An ad on the front page said "Free shipping on all your order" instead of orders. Bugged me .


Thanks I didn`t catch that, I will fix it right away!!!


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think it looks great but AnonBri is right about the ad in the front page. 

Your site makes me want to go and redesign mine before it posts tomorrow. lol I'll do the same as you and post it for some feedback.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

R03 said:


> I think it looks great but AnonBri is right about the ad in the front page.
> 
> Your site makes me want to go and redesign mine before it posts tomorrow. lol I'll do the same as you and post it for some feedback.


Thanks, yeah this is a great place to get feedback and improve your website.


----------



## ThatGuyWhoPrints (Jul 11, 2012)

awesome ! one question. where do you get the clear containers you put your rolled up shirts in? that is a great idea. please share


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

On your Retail page the grammar is a little off. I think it should read: " Our products are available for purchase at the following locations:" Also, the styling kind of messes up on my android phone, some things stick out to the right of the rest of the body.

Sent from my MB855 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

The white background is a bit harsh on the eye sometimes, (maybe it's just my eyes!)


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

I would like to see your logo a little bigger, it tends to get lost with the bigger pictures of the shirts...imho


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

Looks Great! Love the designs and Colors!
Is it possible to put an I-Frame in your blog section that will show your tumblr? The blog section although simple, and minimal, looks just a little unprofessional... But if you could get your tumblr blog to go there it would seem a lot better I think. 

SEO Sidenotes: Try to add your address and phone number to your website. Search Engines like Google love this type of information so they can help you show up more in your own town. 
You can also set up a profile on yahoo, and google business and link to them from your site like you are to facebook and such. Add links to your social accounts to your contact us page, because a search engine will expect them to be there. If you can, get your tumblr to publish all your blog post to your facebook and other social accounts so you can create more links just by blogging. This is a great way to get noticed by the search engines.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

serdnaclsg87 said:


> On your Retail page the grammar is a little off. I think it should read: " Our products are available for purchase at the following locations:" Also, the styling kind of messes up on my android phone, some things stick out to the right of the rest of the body.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks I fixed it!!!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

ConCon said:


> Looks Great! Love the designs and Colors!
> Is it possible to put an I-Frame in your blog section that will show your tumblr? The blog section although simple, and minimal, looks just a little unprofessional... But if you could get your tumblr blog to go there it would seem a lot better I think.
> 
> SEO Sidenotes: Try to add your address and phone number to your website. Search Engines like Google love this type of information so they can help you show up more in your own town.
> You can also set up a profile on yahoo, and google business and link to them from your site like you are to facebook and such. Add links to your social accounts to your contact us page, because a search engine will expect them to be there. If you can, get your tumblr to publish all your blog post to your facebook and other social accounts so you can create more links just by blogging. This is a great way to get noticed by the search engines.


Thanks, my number and address are already registered on Google, Yahoo and many other search engine. For the Tumblr and contact us I will set it up the way you suggested.

Thanks again!!


----------

